# Skx007 On Tan Hirsch Liberty



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

Just got this one in a trade and took a quick 'n dirty







. While awaiting a bracelet, it's wearing this nice strap










I quite like it with this strap!

Cheers,

Bruce


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Looks nice bruce. Black on Brown seems to be the in thing at the moment. I switch my speedie between a bracelet and a nice brown hirsch strap.


----------



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks Andy! I've always liked brown on black and only recently have gotten into black on black, oddy enough









Cheers,

Bruce


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks great ,my favorite combination at the moment,you cant go wrong with a Hirsch liberty


----------



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

thorpey69 said:


> Looks great ,my favorite combination at the moment,you cant go wrong with a Hirsch liberty


Cheers mate! Yeah they're nice straps. I think I bought 4 of them at once last summer and just today took the tags off of this one. Can't believe I had never used it


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

That looks great Bruce









I tried my 009 on a tan leather - not as successful as your combination, but interesting  :










Cheers


----------



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

Cheers Alan! Hey that's not bad. Looks like a 22mm Panerai strap, buckle 'n all. I had or have a similar 24mm strap


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Great combination Bruce









I did the same when I had a 007










Here are some other Seiko's I had recently but I only have the Orange Monster left now

! I do have the new 6R15 diver though.

I'll have to get another 007 again soon after seeing yours.


----------



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice Seiko collection!! I always liked my BM, especially after having it bead blasted, but these 007/009s are really nice. Can't believe I waited so long to buy one









Cheers,

Bruce


----------



## Matblack (Apr 17, 2007)

potz said:


> Yes, black on brown does indeed look good on this one, too.


I really like that on the brown strap, seeing it next to the monster makes me want one, I wear a monster as a daily watch and love the size but the 007 is slightly larger it would seem. I will have to see if I can source one









MB


----------



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks guys. I just compared the 007 to my BM and I think they're about the same size. The dial on the 007/009 though does appear to be larger as the bezel is much smaller than on the monster. That's probably why the 007 looks bigger.

Cheers,

Bruce


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Mine only arrived yesterday; the good rubber strap that accompanied it looks silly on my skinny wrist, and whilst the bracelet is superb it's quite heavy. I don't have many straps large enough but found this in a parcel that I think came from James.



I like the combination, very comfortable: the bezel position is timing supper.... 10 minutes to go.

I've been cleaning some watches tonight; I'm a lucky man...


----------



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

chris l said:


> Mine only arrived yesterday; the good rubber strap that accompanied it looks silly on my skinny wrist, and whilst the bracelet is superb it's quite heavy. I don't have many straps large enough but found this in a parcel that I think came from James.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks superb! I was thinking a blue rubber strap would look the dog's on a 009 too.

Enjoy,

Bruce


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Found a black one in the parcel, too...



Looks good as well!

Really like this watch; much more than my last, battered, black bezel - this ones so _clean_!


----------

